
The Outsider's Guide to the Social World - HNLurker2
https://academyofideas.com/2019/05/outsiders-guide-social-world/
======
pmoriarty
Anyone interested in outsiders would do well to read Colin Wilson's _" The
Outsider"_.[1] It's a fascinating study of outsiders in literature,
philosophy, and history, and an exploration of what makes them who they are.

More recently, Gary Lachman has picked up the torch, and has written on many
Wilsonian subjects, including a biography of Colin Wilson, about which he
speaks here: [2][3]

Howard Dossor's retrospective on Colin Wilson is also interesting.[4]

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Outsider-Colin-
Wilson/dp/0874772060](https://www.amazon.com/Outsider-Colin-
Wilson/dp/0874772060)

[2] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPm0Bi5nt_o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPm0Bi5nt_o)

[3] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-MrjJJXRgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-MrjJJXRgk)

[4] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHIOXNxZgOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHIOXNxZgOo)

------
eudora
Pretty valuable reading, I feel like social theory should be more widely
taught somehow

